# Twili-tip or roller tip for wire?



## rlbyfd (Jan 21, 2014)

I am getting 2 wire diver setups. I was wondering what people prefer for a tip on the rod. Any feedback would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I have been using roller rods for my wire divers for a long time but know a couple guys that swear by Twilli tips on regular rods.

You probably don't want to use el-cheapo Chinese rods with plastic guides; the better rods use ceramic lined guides that will last A LOT longer with wire. 

Because the roller guides are long and double wrapped to the rod blank, roller rods tend to run on the stiff side, so I wouldnt recommend anything stiffer than a "medium" action.


----------



## rlbyfd (Jan 21, 2014)

Quack Addict said:


> I have been using roller rods for my wire divers for a long time but know a couple guys that swear by Twilli tips on regular rods.
> 
> You probably don't want to use el-cheapo Chinese rods with plastic guides; the better rods use ceramic lined guides that will last A LOT longer with wire.
> 
> Because the roller guides are long and double wrapped to the rod blank, roller rods tend to run on the stiff side, so I wouldnt recommend anything stiffer than a "medium" action.


Do you have any rod recommendations?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

rlbyfd said:


> Do you have any rod recommendations?


My roller rods are Okuma Blue Diamonds. If you are going to run a Twilli tip, I think the Shimano Tekotas are what my buddies use on their boats.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I ran all Shimao Talora rods on my charter boat and used the (TLA80RG) - 8' roller guide rods for my wire divers. I removed the roller tip and replaced it with a Twilli tip. The roller tips work OK but they do tend to encourage more "Curly Cue Pigtails" in the wire line which you have to cut back frequently. Not that big of a deal but I found that using the Twilli tip, while I still got some curly cue pigtails in the line, it wasn't anywhere near as much as I got with the roller tips.

My high divers were the 9' Taloras spooled with Hi-Vis Green (Yellow) Fireline. Of course, I didn't need Twilli tips on these. I ran this combination daily for the entire 10 years we owned our charter business.

Not a great photo but .... L to R - 8' Med Action Shimano Talora rigger rod, 8' Shimano Talora Wire Line Roller Guide rod with Twilli tip, and 9' Shimano Talora Med-Heavy Diver Rod with standard rod guides.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm running Okuma glt dipsey diver rods with twilli tips. I haven't had any issues with this setup since I started running them 5 years ago (5-20 trips per year). 

I was told that the cheap roller rods will allow the wire to slip of the last roller and get wedged.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I also use the Okuma blue diamond rods with roller tips, and you do have to be aware of wire getting caught/ wedged off the roller. I too have heard that best tip is the twilli tip, just havent found a "round to-it" to get it done!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Twili Tips for me, be running them for a few years now, no problems. Going to be installing 2 of them this week, both on Talora rods..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I run YAD roller rods, which are quite soft for a diver rod. Never had a wire jump a guide.

Unfortunately I don't think they are made any longer.


----------

